# Gunther's Mouthbrooder v. Egyptian Mouthbrooder



## Mirro90 (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking for mouthbrooders for my up coming west african cichlid tank. After looking long and hard for the Egyptian Mouthbrooder I am now considering alternatives so any opinions, pros and cons or just your two cents if you are knowledgeable of either species would be great.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Pseudocrenalibrus nicholsi are a similar species with beautiful coloration.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Chester B said:


> Pseudocrenalibrus nicholsi are a similar species with beautiful coloration.


Yes, and a nasty attitude. You can only have one male, and females are not colorful, rather plain silver. They get bigger than the Egyptians, as well, though still "dwarf" size.

The _Chromidotilapia guntheri_ are a pretty easy going fish, and are biparental mouthbrooders. Unfortunately, they are rather bland looking, though not unattractive if you like pinks and pastel colors, and both sexes have some color. They also get a bit larger, just outside of "dwarf" range. There are several relatives in the genus _Benitochromis_ that are quite colorful, but rather rare. They get a bit large, as well.


----------



## Mirro90 (Mar 13, 2013)

While nice colorations are good I am more interested in the interesting behavious of the cichlid(i know, shock, shock) and would rather a group that is less likely to take issue with it's neighbors. I am choosing dwarf west african cichlids for this reason and had planned on the Egyptian Mouthbrooder but it has proven very difficult to find. Still looking for any and all input but if it's "less colorful" but equally as interesting and more available...I'll count it as a win....also the tank for this is still in the works its a 40G breeder tank with a 36"L x 18"W I believe and I am planning on some Kribensis in here...with this in mind again willing to see what people have to say.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Here are two of my favorite west africans:
Benitochromis nigrodorsalis
http://www.african-cichlid.com/Nigrodorsalis.htm

and Chromidotilapia guntheri "Loenbergii"
http://www.african-cichlid.com/Loennbergii.htm

Neither is very easy to find but it does give you a few other options, and they do have at least a bit of color.

Kevin


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Does it have to be a mouthbrooder? If not I would suggest Nanochromis transvestitus. It is an amazingly beautiful little cichlid with some interesting behaviour.


----------



## Mirro90 (Mar 13, 2013)

it doesn't HAVE to be a mouthbrooder but as far as cichlids I plan on a cave spawner and substrate spawner so a mouthbrooder would be another cichlid that as far as actual spawn conditions would not conflict with the others. plus personally the novelty of it is still there for me so...


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Mirro90 said:


> Looking for mouthbrooders for my up coming west african cichlid tank. After looking long and hard for the Egyptian Mouthbrooder I am now considering alternatives so any opinions, pros and cons or just your two cents if you are knowledgeable of either species would be great.


I just got a group of 10 Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae in. I have had these fish on my wish list for quite some time and you don't see them very often for purchase so I grabbed up a group. I have them in 33L right now. I'm not sure if that's where they will stay but they seem happy enough at the moment.

PM sent with vendor info


----------

